# Making your own knife.



## mrshapiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys.

I want to create a new knife from an old kitchen knife that i dont use any more.

I'v seen lots of people that take an existing knife and change its shape to what ever they want.

The problem for me is how they make the handle? how to make the shape that i want for it?

Does any one have any videos or tutorials about it?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MrShapiro said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to create a new knife from an old kitchen knife that i dont use any more.
> 
> ...


Go here, to *knife forums*.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

actually, now days, you will find more members at kitchenknifeforus.com for that kind of thing


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

JBroida said:


> actually, now days, you will find more members at kitchenknifeforus.com for that kind of thing


Thanks I wasn't aware of that forum.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's mostly done with a form of belt sander, often with some slack belt technique to make the curves. You can get scale material from places like www.texasknife.com You'll likely want a respirator as even some of the wood dust is toxic.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes and I strongly recommend checking out *Brisa Knifemaking Supplies of Finland*. I've dealt with them in the past and they stock some pretty exotic stuff as far as blades and scale materials are concerned.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

It is not easy to make a knife from an old knife if you have to remove a lot of metal.

Mostly you will need to harden and temper again.

dcarch


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

As Ben said, you could get away with sandpaper or a diamond plate to change the profile.

And there are lots of ways for creating new handles, depending on the shape of tang and the result you want. Most probably you'd need some wood (unless you are going to use micarta or horn), lots of sandpaper and few tools. I've done two western styled handles with just rasp, drill, epoxy and sandpaper. For western styled handles you'd better get yourself a disk or belt sender, and a drilling press, and some small files.

Overall the process of making new handle is very fun and rewarding. Hope you'll also like it. Be warned though… it's very addictive 

On kitchenknifeforums.com you could find tons of different WIP (work in progress) threads about making new handles.


----------

